# Why are we all goblin sharpshoters level 2?   What does it mean?



## joethelawyer (Nov 22, 2008)

and how do i go up in level so that i attain godhood here on enworld?

if you dont know what i am talking about, hover the mouse over that little green dot under your post count to the left.


----------



## justanobody (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for participating in the ENWorld "experience points" system.

Each poster has a limited number of XP they can award to other posters per day.

As someone gets XP, they level up over time with enough XP. XP ranges currently unknown.

To give XP you click on this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the name section of a post. It can be found directly between the online indicator and the report post buttons.

Several members are already level 3 something, but I don't recall exactly who.

You may also disable the XP system in your profile. Sorry, I don't exactly know where that is.

When you get XP you will get a notification where the PM notices come just under the login section of the screen.
.........

Its just another forum ranking system, but a cute one based on the RPG genre. 

There might be hacks for it to have some game attached other than ranking, but I am not very well versed on vBeulltin hacks and mods.


----------



## JustKim (Nov 22, 2008)

It means that nobody likes us very much. You can vote up a person's post by clicking on the balance scales in the lower left corner of a person's post. I was going to do that once, but then I had to leave a comment justifying my vote. I cracked under the pressure and abandoned my effort.


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 22, 2008)

FYI, Level three is Hobgoblin Solider ;-)


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 22, 2008)

Kobold slinger is level 1.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 22, 2008)

Remathilis said:


> FYI, Level three is Hobgoblin Solider ;-)



 Show-off! 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 22, 2008)

Remathilis said:


> ...*Solider* ;-)



I wonder... is that something like a *Collider*?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 22, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> I wonder... is that something like a *Collider*?



 Prolly just means "more solid".

"_Dwarf Stolider_", -- N


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 22, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Prolly just means "more solid".
> 
> "_Dwarf Stolider_", -- N




Means "Stolider" _more stolen_?


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 22, 2008)

*Give me Experience!  When I attain GODHOOD I promise everyone Wish Spell fulfillment*     I addition to Wish/Miracle fulfillment, once I receive enough experience for Godhood, I promise all 20's on all your die rolls (even 4-siders), I will make all your gear Epic, and I will surround you with hot chainmail bikini-wearing women who will service your every need.

I even promise Demi-Godhood to my top supporters in this noble endeavor.

In eager anticipation of my Ultimate Ascension, you have my humble thanks...


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 22, 2008)

besides, don't we all want to see what the various ranks are?


----------



## Zsig (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I saw a Gnoll Huntmaster (lvl 5) somewhere.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 22, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Means "Stolider" _more stolen_?



 Don't be ridcullious. It means more robe-like.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Nov 22, 2008)

It means we all tap to deal 1 damage to target creature or player, but don't untap during our upkeep. However if anyone goes to the graveyard, we all untap.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2008)

Zsig said:


> I think I saw a Gnoll Huntmaster (lvl 5) somewhere.




Can't think where you might have seen that!


----------



## JPL (Nov 22, 2008)

Now I must post and see my level.

Second level.  Fair enough.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 22, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Can't think where you might have seen that!



If our "Elminster" is only level 5, we'll never survive the lower levels of the messageborad dungeon.


----------



## Zsig (Nov 22, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Can't think where you might have seen that!



Sorry to disappoint you Mr. Morrus, but I actually think it was MerrikB ( I could be wrong tho)


----------



## Edgewood (Nov 22, 2008)

My profile says I have 37 experience but I'm still second level.


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 22, 2008)

What I find even more interesting is that there is at least one poster with a tiny red box. The popup says something like 'can only hope to improve'. Is there a way to lose xp?!


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 22, 2008)

Jhaelen said:


> What I find even more interesting is that there is at least one poster with a tiny red box. The popup says something like 'can only hope to improve'. Is there a way to lose xp?!




Only if the host allows it. ;-)

More importantly, Circvs Maximvs has a rep system that can add/subtract from. However, Enworld only chose to implement the "improve" function; probably to avoid "why did he/she lower my rep?" feuds. On Circvs, those feuds are accepted, but here...

So keeping with the 4e system of never "losing" XP, at Enworld you can only gain, never lose XP. 

Keep solidering on.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2008)

Zsig said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Mr. Morrus, but I actually think it was MerrikB ( I could be wrong tho)




Well, you've got the spelling wrong, but I'm also at level 5 now. 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2008)

Edgewood said:


> My profile says I have 37 experience but I'm still second level.




Interesting. I gave you 1 XP, and you're now 38 XP and level 4. 

You gained a bunch of recent XP from a nominated thread; Morrus said he was having trouble getting that software to work properly. I guess it gave you XP without updating your title.

Cheers!


----------



## Zsig (Nov 23, 2008)

MerricB said:


> Well, you've got the spelling wrong, but I'm also at level 5 now.
> 
> Cheers!



That's you!

See, I knew I was right (well, apparently partially).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

MerricB said:


> Well, you've got the spelling wrong, but I'm also at level 5 now.
> 
> Cheers!




No you're not! I won't fall for some Bugbear Strangler tricks!


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 23, 2008)

Soooo....  my Master Plan For Godhood (TM) doesn't seem to be working out.  When I began my quest for GODHOOD I had 16 XP.  I now have negative one  (-1).   So I guess I'm undead.

Hey since I'm a Wizard I guess that makes me a Lich now!

Immortality is mine!!


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> Soooo....  my Master Plan For Godhood (TM) doesn't seem to be working out.  When I began my quest for GODHOOD I had 16 XP.  I now have negative one  (-1).   So I guess I'm undead.
> 
> Hey since I'm a Wizard I guess that makes me a Lich now!
> 
> Immortality is mine!!




LOL! Well done! 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> No you're not! I won't fall for some Bugbear Strangler tricks!




LOL.

Does my title mean I strangle bugbears? In that case, you're safe! 

Cheers!


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 23, 2008)

Meta!


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 23, 2008)

MerricB said:


> LOL! Well done!
> 
> Cheers!




Wait until my group hears about this. I have always been an XP scrounge in-game, to their eternal frustration. I think they'll get a kick out of the fact that I am likely the only poster of 70,000 on ENWorld that has negative XP, and a little red dot to prove it.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> Wait until my group hears about this. I have always been an XP scrounge in-game, to their eternal frustration. I think they'll get a kick out of the fact that I am likely the only poster of 70,000 on ENWorld that has negative XP, and a little red dot to prove it.




I think Rel has negative XP as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 23, 2008)

MerricB said:


> I think Rel has negative XP as well.
> 
> Cheers!





Ack!  Lemme see if I can give him XP, so that I can be the One True Lich God (tm)

"One Lich to rule them all...."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Jhaelen said:


> What I find even more interesting is that there is at least one poster with a tiny red box. The popup says something like 'can only hope to improve'. Is there a way to lose xp?!




When the XP system was first set up, yes. It was soon rectified though.


----------



## Orius (Nov 23, 2008)

JPL said:


> Now I must post and see my level.
> 
> Second level.  Fair enough.




You can see your XP under your user CP without having to post.


----------



## Edgewood (Nov 24, 2008)

MerricB said:


> Interesting. I gave you 1 XP, and you're now 38 XP and level 4.
> 
> You gained a bunch of recent XP from a nominated thread; Morrus said he was having trouble getting that software to work properly. I guess it gave you XP without updating your title.
> 
> Cheers!




Mighty kind of ya Merric. And right back at ya!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 25, 2008)

MerricB said:


> LOL.
> 
> Does my title mean I strangle bugbears? In that case, you're safe!
> 
> Cheers!



I am not convinced either way. If you're a Strangler of Bugbears, why shouldn't you want to strangle an Orc? If you're a Bugbear, why shouldn't you strangle an Orc!

I hope you become something trustworthy in the end, maybe a Level 8 Angel of Valor or so... (Of course, with my luck, you will pretend to be a level 8 Angel of Valor and are in fact a Level 6 Doppelganger.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, now _I _know how this all works...

I'm a bit disappointed because I'm only 2nd level, and I know I have a treasure trove of really witty and/or well reasoned posts...

OTOH, I know I've made some real boneheaded ones as well, and rejoice that we all started from the same zero point.

We did, right?

(*twang*...thus dies another Goblin)

A new question arises in me, though: is is possible to view all of the plusses & minuses, or are we limited to just viewing the latest few?


----------



## Dragon Snack (Dec 1, 2008)

I would rather be a Kobold than a Goblin (or even a Bugbear)... 

Any chance of an opt-out?



Orius said:


> You can see your XP under your user CP without having to post.



Where?  I must be missing something (I see posts and posts per day, but no XP).


----------



## Merkuri (Dec 1, 2008)

Click on the "My Account" link that appears on every page and you'll be able to see the last few times people gave you XP along with the XP total.

If you then go to Edit Options from there you'll see where you can opt out, or turn off the XP system for you.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dragon Snack said:


> Any chance of an opt-out?




The switch to opt-out is in your account section under "Edit Options".


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> Ack!  Lemme see if I can give him XP, so that I can be the One True Lich God (tm)
> 
> "One Lich to rule them all...."




It'll never work.  I can resurrect you any time I see fit.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Dec 1, 2008)

TarionzCousin said:


> If our "Elminster" is only level 5, we'll never survive the lower levels of the messageborad dungeon.




Well, they did use to say that Gandalf was only a 5th level magic-user...


----------



## WhatGravitas (Dec 1, 2008)

Rel said:


> It'll never work.  I can resurrect you any time I see fit.



You can negrep yourself, right?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Orius (Dec 4, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm a bit disappointed because I'm only 2nd level, and I know I have a treasure trove of really witty and/or well reasoned posts...
> 
> OTOH, I know I've made some real boneheaded ones as well, and rejoice that we all started from the same zero point.
> 
> We did, right?




Yeah, I'm always posting my witty rejoinders and all I've gotten so far was 3 points. 

Then again, I may be vastly overestimating my wittiness.

And I try to remember to hand out experience myself, but even when I'm thinking about it, I don't read that many posts, and often don't see somethhing that I feel like giving experience to.

And Morrus started everyone off at 10 points.



Lord Tirian said:


> You can negrep yourself, right?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




You can't give rep to yourself, clicing on the scales just gives you your current total.  And negative rep was disabled.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2008)

Orius said:


> And Morrus started everyone off at 10 points.




I think he started Mods at 20 but I'm not sure. And everyone that joined after the rep system was put in use started at 0.


----------



## Rel (Dec 4, 2008)

blackrat said:


> i think he started mods at 20 but i'm not sure.




ha!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 4, 2008)

Rel said:


> ha!




Morrus is just showing his special appreciation for your efforts. I suppose he also hacked the XP system so you only get negative XP if anyone gives you some.  So henceforth, I will show my appreciation by never giving you any XP. Sounds good, eh?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I suppose he also hacked the XP system so you only get negative XP if anyone gives you some.




Bah! Didn't work ... He went from -39 to -38... And now I can't even negrep that point back


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 7, 2008)

Dragon Snack said:


> I would rather be a Kobold than a Goblin (or even a Bugbear)...




All we are saaaaaying...

Is give Squee a chaaaaaance...


----------



## WhatGravitas (Dec 7, 2008)

Orius said:


> You can't give rep to yourself, clicing on the scales just gives you your current total.  And negative rep was disabled.



That was a question to Rel - mods can negrep... so I suppose Rel keeps negrepping himself, just to stay "infamous"!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Rel (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> That was a question to Rel - mods can negrep... so I suppose Rel keeps negrepping himself, just to stay "infamous"!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I can't negrep myself anymore than I can (or you or anybody else can) posrep myself.  I did get the negrep from other mods though.


----------

